# Bow wow flix question



## BayBeams

My friend uses bowwow flix and has not mentioned this problem. Her biggest issue is they tend to give her the last choices rather than the ones at the top of her list. That possibly could be due to the fact the preferred tapes are already checked out. As far as I can tell she is satisfied with it but she has only been enrolled for about 2 or 3 months.


----------



## DNL2448

While I run into this, I don't mind as I never am at a shortage of dvds. The secret is to have LOTS in your queue. You have to remember, this is not as big an establishment as Netflix so while it can be frustrating, you gotta cut them some slack. I have no problem spending the monthly dues, as it has saved me tons from not having to buy the programs.


----------



## sammydog

I have had pretty good luck, I have run across a few that are rented, but usually I get another one in my queue and then the next time it is available. Wow, I just checked my queue and 6 of the 7 are unavailable!!! I have not seen that before, the most has been 1 or 2 and the queue has not changed much since I have only rented about 3 videos so far. Just keep your queue full! There are lots of videos... You can also quit at anytime.


----------



## Paige&Lily

There are a lot of titles, right now I'm mostly interested in trick training for therapy visits and improving our heeling, pretty much all of the trick training DVDs were available. I'm pretty new to obedience and would like to check out some of the big name trainers I read about one here, like Bridget Carlson and Janice Gunn, and was curious if anyone had any guesses about how long it takes to get those really popular ones from your queue. I'm still excited to try it, and hopefully as it catches on they will get more copies.


----------



## sammydog

I have watched Bridget and the Janice Gunn Novice and Utility and did not have a problem getting them. I just returned one of the Bridget Carlson CDs.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

I joined for about 3 months and rented Bridget Carlson and Janice Gunn DVD's. There was never a rental problem, everything was available every time. I wonder if more people are joining and requesting the same videos. There lies the problem!


----------



## GoldenSail

Ok, so do you guys ever have problems with them changing your queue? I am really annoyed when I signed up that the first DVD I was sent was like #20 on my list and that there were DVDs above on my list not rented out. And every time I log into my queue the order of my list has changed by them. Argh. I understand if it is checked out they can't send it, but can't they at least otherwise send them in the order you put them in and not mess with that order?


----------



## sammydog

I have never had them change my queue. Are you are sure you are clicking "Update" when you make changes? Otherwise it will not save. I have had that happen before.


----------



## Augie's Mom

I've been with them for a while and haven't had a problem getting the DVDs I want even when the show out of stock. I do keep a lot in the queue and frequently update my order of preference.


----------



## alkinsall231

I signed up for bowwowflix.com because I was really excited that I could watch so many dvds without going broke due to their cost. I subscribed to two dvds and it took two weeks to recieve the dvds. I contacted their customer service and I was accused of stealing. In reality the company did not pay the required postage. I paid the rest because I was still excited to see the dvds. I watched them in two days and they were very insightful. I then canceled the service after mailing back my dvds. I wad charged fir another month because it takes the usps so long to ship them. After all this I would never recommend this site and strongly advise anyone looking for dvd rentals to look elsewhere!


----------



## sammydog

I have been using them for maybe 3 years and I have never had a problem.


----------



## MaureenM

I just signed up on Friday, the first DVD shipped Sat. I hope I have it by the weekend and that it goes smoothly. Excited about all the titles!


----------



## Augie's Mom

sammydog said:


> I have been using them for maybe 3 years and I have never had a problem.


Me too. I notice my turn around time is generally a week both for receipt and return.


----------



## K9-Design

Hmmm. I know both Bridget and Janice Gunn are pretty upset with Bow Wow Flix. So the company spends a few bucks on their DVDs then makes a ton of money, of which the trainers get NONE. Not cool. They do not receive royalties. I the Bow Wow Flix' days are numbered....that may be what you're seeing...


----------

